
Cornell to Digitize a Rich Hip Hop Archive - pepys
http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/2014/12/10/369841627/cornell-to-digitize-a-rich-hip-hop-archive
======
dups
This is terrific.

Would be great if someone could do the same favour for Jungle music, another
genre that had many tunes exist solely on dubplate.

------
Allower
There aren't many forms of music I cannot listen to, but Hip Hop is one of
them. Can't really call it music to be honest, its just agony to listen to,
nothing to feel good about, mindless unintelligible lyrics, caustic sounds,
and 'singers' who can't sing to save their life (no autotune does not make you
sound any better!).

~~~
realbarack
"There aren't many forms of music I cannot listen to, but Hip Hop is one of
them."

No beef, that's an opinion.

"Can't really call it music to be honest...mindless unintelligible lyrics..."

That's wrong and silly at best, closer to closet racism/classism at worst.

~~~
timboslice
>closer to closet racism/classism at worst

I wouldn't go that far, but mindless and unintelligible? Have you been exposed
to the variety of hip hop that is out there?

Aesop Rock, Action Bronson, Deltron 3030/Del the Funkee Homosapien etc etc

Here is an interesting post that classifies hip hop artists based on their
vocabulary and word usage:

[http://mfdaniels.tumblr.com/post/93313634355/updated-
rappers...](http://mfdaniels.tumblr.com/post/93313634355/updated-rappers-
sorted-by-size-of-vocabulary-20)

